# Sways and tire question



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

How stiff did you guys set your UUC at? What would you guys recommend for my car as I have eibach springs, Blistien shocks, and 18x8 (225/45/18) wheels with pilot sports? 

I will also be taking a High performance lesson soon, so I'd like to know what the best setting is. 

Finally, what are the advantages of a staggered setup( 225f and 245r) compared to my all around tires? 

Thanks.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Staggered makes the car understeer like a pig. It's BAD. These cars don't have near enough power to warrant it.

Most people that I've seen set the rear bar to full stiff and the front bar to medium or full stiff.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Staggered makes the car understeer like a pig. It's BAD. These cars don't have near enough power to warrant it.
> 
> Most people that I've seen set the rear bar to full stiff and the front bar to medium or full stiff. *


Sweet thanks for the great reply, it's great when answers are direct :thumbup: .

Whould their be any problem of setting the stiffness hard all around? I heard that with a neutral setup like that, you can't feel it when you're near the limit and it is very easy to loose control. Is that true?

Thanks again.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

coldintake said:


> *
> 
> Whould their be any problem of setting the stiffness hard all around? I heard that with a neutral setup like that, you can't feel it when you're near the limit and it is very easy to loose control. Is that true?
> 
> *


I have my UUC sways set on full stiff all around. The car's handling is very neutral. I have set the tire pressures 2-3 pounds higher in the front than in the rear to get rid of any inherent understeer.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *
> 
> Sweet thanks for the great reply, it's great when answers are direct :thumbup: .
> 
> ...


Mine are set to all stiff (thanks HACK!).

The oversteer/understeer balance seems about even this way, even with the staggered setup... I always have ample warning when things are going to let go... I love this setup. Doesn't seem twitchy to me at all.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

So what would you guys are recommending is stiff all the way around? I haven't had any track sessions before, would I want some understeer until I can fully control the car? 

Thanks again.:thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *I haven't had any track sessions before, would I want some understeer until I can fully control the car?
> *


I think so

The car as from the factory is very forgiving. You can do lots of dumb stuff and not put it in a wall...

Probably best to learn on stock


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

I've got my UUC's set at full stiff rear, middle front.

Tires are 225's all around, set at the same pressure (37 street, 42 autox). When I push it too hard, the I loose front and rear at the same time, nice and neutral just the way I like it.

Cool pic from the last event. (I'm thinking a little more negative camber in the rear might be warranted.) Getting a set of PSS9's is starting to be a desire that is growing.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

I have my car dialed with some oversteer and my UUC sways at full stiff all around contribute to that quite a bit. However, I'm running same sized tires all around for both street and track (235/35-19 and 235/40-17 respectively), my rear springs are stiffer than the front springs on my H&R coilovers, etc...

Changing the settings on your sways doesn't take too much time at all. I'd suggest setting aside an afternoon and make an adjustment and then go for a test drive and readjust if needed.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

it might even make sense to run wider tires in front than the back. i haven't seen many RWD guys do this locally, but FWD guys do it all the time.

you'll need to play with different settings with tire pressure and sizes, etc. but since you have adjustable sways you can use that to dial in the balance you want out of your car. more adjustability = good, if you know what you want.


----------

